# ssh-askpass problem in gFTP

## jawaking00

Ok, when I try to connect to the ssh server that has my site stored on it through gftp I get this error:

```

Opening SSH connection to snrdes2.ece.ndsu.nodak.edu

Running program ssh -e none -l grp212 -p 22 snrdes2.ece.ndsu.nodak.edu -s sftp

3: Protocol Initialization

There was an error initializing a SSH connection with the remote server. The error message from the remote server follows:

ssh_askpass: exec(/usr/lib/misc/ssh-askpass): No such file or directory

```

I've emerge gtk-ssh-askpass and a number of other things.  I can connect just fine through console, but can't get in with gftp, and I really don't want to try and do everything in command line.

Could someone please help?

----------

## blaksaga

Hmmm...I don't think you even need gtk2-ssh-askpass to get ssh2 to work in gftp...at least I don't.

```

Opening SSH connection to blaksaga.com

Running program ssh -e none -l cyphon -p 22 blaksaga.com "echo -n xsftp ; /usr/libexec/openssh/sftp-server"

Password: 

xsftp

3: Protocol Initialization

3: Protocol version 3

Successfully logged into SSH server blaksaga.com

```

Try unchecking "Use ssh-askpass utility" in the SSH tab of your gftp options.  Or do you need it???  ANyway here is how my options look

SSH Prog Name: [blank]

SSH Extra Params: [blank]

SSH2 sftp-server path: /usr/libexec/openssh

Need SSH User/Pass: checked

Use SSH2 SFTP subsys: unchecked

Use ssh-askpass utility: unchecked

----------

## spydy

same problem here, if someone has an idea...

----------

## xces

Try 

```
chmod 666 /dev/tty
```

You probably use udev for creating your devices and since the last update the standard permissions are 0660, which used to be 0666. OpenSSH relies on access to /dev/tty.

(Found it somewhere in the forum)

----------

## abeowitz

If you're using udev, the solution appears to be:

1)  Add the users to the tty group

2)  edit /etc/udev/permissions.d/50-udev.permissions

It seems that this permissions list skips plain ol' tty in it's regular expressions.  Once I added this line, it worked.

```
tty:root:tty:0660
```

Hope this works for you guys...

----------

## MdaG

I get a similar problem with gftp. For me it just tries to connect and then kills itself after a minute or two.

*edit*

Is this a problem with gftp and if so is thers some other ssh client that's easy to use?

----------

